# Hello new member from Cambridge Ontario,,,,, hovercraft57



## hovercraft57 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello All - I have a welding background so feel free to ask questions . I am a retired shop teacher but work time to time as a UA welder. In my garage shop I have a 9 x 42 first vertical mill with dro , 10 inch rotary table , metric standard modern lathe , bandsaws , welder tig and stick ,, belt grinder and hand power tools . Currently building a recumbent trike bike and a airboat plus little side things . my email is hovercraft57@gmail.com


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Dec 7, 2020)

Welcome from Ancaster!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!
Sounds like very interesting projects. We love pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trlvn (Dec 7, 2020)

Welcome from Oakville.

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey @hovercraft57 , Welcome from just north of Barrie!


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Dec 7, 2020)

Brent..... where are you? My cottage is on Lake of Bays, I’m a Huntsville boy. Are you in Muskoka?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey @TOBARApprentice - I am in the Oro Medonte area but I work a lot out of Parry Sound.  Been to Huntsville quite a bit for kids hockey  -LOL


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 8, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Hruul (Dec 8, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 8, 2020)

@TOBARApprentice : you would pass about 10 minutes from my place on your way North HWY 11


----------

